# Symphonic Poem - THE SUN



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

This work wants to paint the rising of the sun, the sun beaming through the clouds and mirroring in a mountains brook, it's merciles power in the desert, it's life giving power and it's sunset at the end of a day. Just as well it may describe the rise, splendour & passing of a man . . .

http://gerdprengel.de/the_sun.mp3

Gerd


----------



## lminiero (Feb 12, 2020)

Good composition! I'm particularly impressed by the sounds, as brass for instance to me sounds much better than the average samples: what software did you use?


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you, I use NotePerformer, which has helped me tremendously ...


----------

